# How to convert protected WMA files into MP3 format



## mahony (Jul 10, 2005)

duplicate spam content deleted


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If the files are protected, then I doubt it's legal to convert them.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Mahony you have posted 3 threads today and all 3 are spam advertising products you have a connection to 

That is against forum rules 

Category II Offenses
Advertising and Spamming

* Spamming/Advertising - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way.
o EXCEPTIONS (may be objected to, at the discretion of the moderators)
1. Unaffiliated Announcements - If you see a great deal somewhere, you're welcome to share it with everyone by posting it in the "General Opinions and Reviews" forum if and only if you are completely unaffiliated with that deal.
2. Signatures - When posting a useful response, you may include your own web page (or that of your company) in the signature of your message. However, this does not precede other rules. (That is to say that you can't mis-use HTML in your link, provide links to naughty web sites, etc.) 


I have removed all the posts and given you a 24 hour time out to consider your behaviour

if you wish to remain a member of these forums please abide by the rules


----------

